

A Response: "Ph.D. candidate's breakthrough stymied by bickering over credit" - simonbarker87
http://simonbarker.tumblr.com/post/26207270881/will-that-be-trash-or-credit-a-response

======
ColinWright
Discussion of the first story: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4181312>

